# Table and umbrella



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

When we buy pizza they put a little three legged spacer in to keep the pizza from flopping around an hitting the box top.

Some of them were in the junk drawer in the kitchen so got them out and turned them into tables with umbrellas using one of those little umbrellas they put in drinks at bars. cut the legs off, drilled a hole in the top of the table. I sprayed the umbrella with clear urethane to give it strength. 











Doesn't look to bad and you will have an excuse to go to bars once in a while for building materials.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

No more beer and pizza, we need pizza and the hard stuff!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Alas, the disadvantages of teatotalism. Think I need a government bailout


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi, I've heard of being frugal but this goes way beyond...........









Great idea.....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Lawrence Wallace on 30 Jan 2010 10:15 PM 
When we buy pizza they put a little three legged spacer in to keep the pizza from flopping around an hitting the box top.

Some of them were in the junk drawer in the kitchen so got them out and turned them into tables with umbrellas using one of those little umbrellas they put in drinks at bars. cut the legs off, drilled a hole in the top of the table. I sprayed the umbrella with clear urethane to give it strength. 











Doesn't look to bad and you will have an excuse to go to bars once in a while for building materials. 
Very good ideal, too bad im not a bar person? but maybe i can get umbrellas thru my local stip joint?.........















...........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Only problem is I have not seen the plastic looking piece being put in the Pizza boxes any longer especially around here. Good Idea tho. Later RJD


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Your lucky you had the round ones - the last pizza joint I worked at that used them had the little triangular ones - and they weren't even right triangles! I did snip a few of them apart and use the pieces for table legs, though.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

R J That's because they probably don't know how to make pizza in GA. Unless some guy moved there from Chicago.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom: WELL Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

very cool, thanks for the idea.


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted By Tom Thornton on 08 Feb 2010 07:31 PM 

R J That's because they probably don't know how to make pizza in GA. Unless some guy moved there from Chicago. 
Hey, da best pizza comes from NY. Chicago's not bad, tho, 'long as you avoid that deep dish c***.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

I might have to go along with you on that. The best pizza I ever had was in Central Islip NY off of a luch wagon waiting to unload at a grocery wherhouse. I do not like deep dish only thin crust. And we get the tables on our pizza here in Illinois.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

well, I have never had NY Pizza and have absolutely no interest in EVER visiting! lol From Chicago and have Giordano's at least twice a year. the deeeeep disch with tons of Garlic is good but.... St. Louis Pizza uses Provel cheese! Orgasmic mix of Provolone and Mozzerella, it's square, thin and from Heaven. 
WORD


----------

